#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости сайтов >  > > >  >  >  Интервью с Альгирдасом Кугявичусом

## Asanga

Всем известен этот переводчик, по известным текстам Ламрима и Нагрима Чже Цонкапы, Шикшасамучаи Шантидевы
Но очень мало информации о нем самом.
Наконец, появилась инофрмация проясняющая образ этого переводчика.
http://savetibet.ru/2014/12/09/algirdas-kugevicius.html

----------

Aion (10.12.2014), Lanky (11.12.2014), Pedma Kalzang (12.12.2014), sergey (10.12.2014), Ануруддха (10.12.2014), Ильят (10.12.2014), Нико (11.12.2014), Олег Маковский (11.12.2014), Пема Ванчук (11.12.2014), Пилигрим (25.12.2014), Сергей Хос (11.12.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (10.12.2014), Юй Кан (11.12.2014)

----------


## Нико

Человечище! Респект!!!

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.12.2014)

----------

